# Signs & Symptoms of WHS??



## Albrecht (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i have some hedgehogs and one of them is sick and am really concerned with his health.. can anybody tell me what are the early signs and symptoms of WHS?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Wobbliness is listed as an early symptom in many hedgehog care websites, but from all I've read hibernation, injury, tumors, strokes and nutritional deficiency can also cause the same symptom. 

Someone experienced could help you if you post a little background of the sick hedgehog along with his symptoms. 

I'm sorry he's sick.


----------



## Albrecht (Nov 30, 2010)

sad to say but he really is sick.. his breathing is faster than my other hedgehogs.. as if he's having a fever of some sort.. he eats less kibbles of cat food though he still has his appetite for superworms..


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

He needs to see a vet NOW!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

As Deneen said, he needs to see a vet now. There's no way to tell what's wrong with him but it sounds very serious.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Also, superworms aren't said to be safe unless you cut the head off (ick! D. Just in case you didn't know.


----------



## Albrecht (Nov 30, 2010)

i've read superworms isn't safe in terms of they can bite our pets.. is that what you mean by superworms not being safe? or there is something else?


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, unless you cut their head off they can bite as the hedgie is trying to consume it.


----------



## Albrecht (Nov 30, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> As Deneen said, he needs to see a vet now. There's no way to tell what's wrong with him but it sounds very serious.


id really love to take him to a vet.. but sad to say there aren't any good vets who specialize one hedgehogs for the reason that hedgehogs are exotic here in the philippines.. that's why i'm giving it the best i can to make my hedgehog better..


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

What about a vet that who sees small animals like guinea pigs, etc? Better than nothing, no?


----------

